# Toilet Tank Sweat



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What is the best Thermostatic mixing valve to use to stop toilet tank sweat?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.watts.com/pro/_productsFull.asp?pid=720&ref=1


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> http://www.watts.com/pro/_productsFull.asp?pid=720&ref=1



Looking at the spec sheet, it does not say it has built in checks, have you used this one alot?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't since low flow toilets came into being.
It really eliminated the need in most cases.
We used to use them a lot back in the day.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you have to add checks?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there are checks in them to prevent crossover.
We didn't add separate ones.
Never had problems.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Could one use this one by honeywell with checks added?










I'm trying to solve a tank sweat problem, owner has already tried a low flow toilet with no results.

I guess I could talk him into a new toilet that has a tank liner built in.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep, that will work. It has checks built in. I use that valve all the time on solar water heaters.

I'm not from up north so I've never had to deal with this issue (our water comes out of the tap 70-80 degrees). I would think that since you are only going to draw a total of 1.6 gallons of tempered water from the mixing valve each time the toilet is flushed, you will need a recirc pump on the hot line. The valve would have to be installed below the hot line so that the tempered water does not over heat due to stratification right thru the valve.

I've never actually installed a mixing valve for that purpose though. I'm just thinking about it from an engineering point of view.


Ron said:


> Could one use this one by honeywell with checks added?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Ron said:


> Could one use this one by honeywell with checks added?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We go with the lined tank up here, and problem solved. Never have had to resort to a mix valve.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> We go with the lined tank up here, and problem solved. Never have had to resort to a mix valve.


Yea then owner insisted on it.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

in all my years of doing plumbing i never knew that they had a Thermostatic mixing valve to use to stop toilet tanks from sweating!!!:yes::yes:What i usually look for is dripping faucets or running toilets:sweatdrop: Any ways thanks Ron for this post im sure many are going to learn some think from this.....i know i did!!!:thumbup:


----------

